# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Chuyện vui cncpro

## Tuấn

Em lập thớt này mong các bác nhà mình gặp chuyện gì vui vui hay ít vui cũng quăng lên đây cho vui nhá  :Smile: 

Chuyện thứ 1.

Có 2 thằng pờ rồ. Chả ai biết trình chúng nó đến đâu, hay là chúng nó đã làm được cái quái gì rồi, dưng mà chúng nó là thành viên cncpro nên chắc là chúng nó cũng pờ rồ. Thôi kệ, các bác đừng chấp 2 tên này, cứ cho là chúng nó pở rồ đi ạ.

Chúng nó chế con máy chép hình siêu tốc. Đã là siêu tốc thì sì tép với xẹc zô tốc độ phản ứng chưa là cái đinh gì nhá, chúng nó chơi khí nén, thế mới pờ rồ chứ.

Roài, con máy chạy, rồi một hôm nó phát rồ, chạy loạn lung tung cả lên.

Một thằng bảo: chắc là cơ bị sao rồi, bác để em xử nó.
Thằng kia lấy tay đẩy đẩy : trượt ngon lắm, cơ chắc không sao đâu, phần mềm có vấn đề, bác để em lập trình lại.

Thế là chúng nó xóa hết chương trình cũ đi, viết lại cho nó máu, roài ... thử.

Con máy chạy như bị ma làm, lúc thì ngon choét, chưa kịp cười thì nó lại nhảy lung tung, 2 thằng pở rồ xém phát rồ.

Điên tiết, thằng kia xóa chương trình đi, viết lại cho nó ... chuẩn.... vẫn vậy.

Của đáng tội, cả 2 thằng có thời gian đếch đâu, thằng này rảnh thì thằng kia bận, thỉnh thoảng được ngày nghỉ, chúng nó lại mày mò con máy.

Rồi một hôm, nản quá, chúng nó quyết định xem xét lại tổng thể con máy. Chắc sai nguyên lý rồi.

Rồi tự nhiên một thằng hỏi : 
- con máy này bác dựng từ lúc nào ?
- Năm 2008 lận.

- Ui, thế có khi con xy lanh tàu nó hỏng zoăng mịa nó rồi.
- Ừ nhỉ, sao mình không nghĩ ra, điều khiển con xy lanh hỏng thì điều khiển chính xác thế quái nào được.
- bố khỉ, mất toi bao nhiêu công. Em với bác đúng 2 thằng ngu
- Ngu là ngu thế nào, anh em mình phải gọi là đại ngu mới đúng.

Hôm nay một thằng chạy ra chợ, xách con xy lanh mới về, lắp vào... con máy chạy ngon luôn. A lô cho thằng kia : phần mềm bác có nghịch gì không đấy, em cho chạy luôn nhá. Thằng kia bảo : ui em xóa linh tinh rồi, để em viết lại đã.

Haizzz.... dân pờ rồ nó thía đấy các cụ ạ  :Smile:

----------

CKD, Gamo, h-d, Ryan, secondhand, tcm, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

tại sao cái cái zoăng tàu lại hỏng , chắc là bằng PU , nhớ chạy ra chợ mua cái zoăng cao su , hãng NOK japan càng tốt , chứ không thôi trời nắng nóng nó banh xác tiếp rồi ngu tập 2 đấy.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Thằng nào viết phần mềm kiểu này là em đuổi rồi bác ợ  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

qua cái giọng điệu kể chuyện , ông Tuấn nhà ta làm phần cơ ấy ..... chán chẳng chịu được , còn cái phần lập trình PLC có vẻ là ông Ngọc Anh đó hehehe

----------

Gamo, Ryan, thuhanoi

----------


## tcm

> Thằng nào viết phần mềm kiểu này là em đuổi rồi bác ợ


Em cũng nghĩ vậy. Cái thằng làm cơ nó ngu nên nó không dám đuổi thằng ngu làm điện chứ phải em em đuổi mịa nó cả hai.

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## thuhanoi

Ác cái hai thàng nó có nhận lương đâu mà đuổi  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, Ryan, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em nghịch linh tinh, cái dằm kim loại nó chọc vào ngón tay, mài cái kim, khêu khêu được một đoạn, còn đoạn nữa vẫn nằm bên trong, thỉnh thoảng động vào nó nhói cho một cái, bực mình thật.

Chiều về nhà, bảo gấu : Tay anh bị cái dằm nó đâm, em khêu ra cho a nhé.
Tối .... ngủ khì, quên béng mất, hôm sau cái tay vẫn nhói nhói, bực thật.

Chiều về bảo vợ : tối qua quên khêu cái dằm ra rồi. Bà xã xem, có thấy gì đâu ? nó nằm tít bên trong cơ, phải lấy kim khêu toét bên ngoài ra mới thấy, vợ bảo chờ tẹo, tí em lên rồi em khêu ra.

Roài, nằm xem vô tuyến, chờ... gió quạt mát hiu hiu, ngủ béng mất. Lúc sau đang mơ mơ thấy gấu léo nhéo : đưa tay đây em khêu cái dằm ra nào. vẫn mơ mơ màng màng em thò tay ra, gấu chọc chọc một hồi, có thấy gì đâu ? đúng chỗ ấy đấy, đau đau mà... lại tiếp.... đúng rồi, thấy đau đau.... rồi, chắc ra rồi.... em lấy băng ơ gâu băng lại đây....

Trưa nay, ngồi buồn buồn, cái ngón tay nó lại buốt buốt, ơ hôm qua khêu ra rồi cơ mà ? nhìn sang tay kia, cái băng ơ gâu băng ngón tay bên phải, bố khỉ, cái dằm ở bên tay trái cơ mà ? 
Chết tiệt thật, tối qua mơ ngủ, thò nhầm tay ra rồi, Haizz......

----------

anhxco, h-d, ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Tại bác thuận tay phải mà, em nghe nói mấy cái dằm nếu dầm đúng loại dung dịch nó sẽ trồi ra.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## cty686

_Chết tiệt thật, tối qua mơ ngủ, thò nhầm tay ra rồi, Haizz......[/QUOTE]_

Thực ra vợ bác gét cái tay này chứ vợ bác ko nhầm đâu. :Wink:

----------

Gamo, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## ppgas

Nhổ mất cái đinh, để lại cái que  :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Tại bác thuận tay phải mà, em nghe nói mấy cái dằm nếu dầm đúng loại dung dịch nó sẽ trồi ra.


Hì chắc là do em thuận tay phải nên đưa ra luôn. Hồi bé em hay nghịch, dằm tre hay gỗ găm vào thì bà già em lấy củ tỏi đập dập, buộc vào chỗ tay có dằm là sáng hôm sau nó tự trồi ra. Dằm kim loại nó đâm sâu lắm, em thử đắp tỏi rồi mà không được.

----------


## Tuấn

- Haizz.... tính em thật thà, hay bị người ta lừa quá bác ạ  :Frown: 
- Sao vậy bác ?
- Thì .... em đi mua điện thoại, bảo cần cái nào pin bền bền tẹo, con bé bán hàng đưa em cái này.. haizzz...  :Frown: 
- Nó làm sao, pin kém à ?
- Vâng, hôm trước đi làm về muộn, quên tắt đèn xe, sáng ra ắc qui hết sạch... 
- Rồi bác cắm pin điện thoại vào để đề cho xe nó nổ chứ gì ?
- Vâng, đề mấy phát mà điện thoại em gần hết pin, ủa sao bác biết vậy ? 
- Tại em .... dân pờ rồ mà lị  :Cool:

----------

CKD, Gamo, sieunhim

----------


## sieunhim

Đi thi tiếu lâm hội đi bác Tuấn ui  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Em tiếp chuyện mấy thằng pờ rồ các bác nhá  :Smile: 

Lần này có những 3 thằng lận các bác ạ. Chả ai biết chúng nó ở đâu ra mà lắm thế không biết.

Hai tên trong số này là dân điện, rứt là pờ rồ. Thằng còn lại chả hỉu gì về điện, biết thân biết phận, hôm nay hắn đi bê tráp, điếu đóm cho hai vị sư huynh.

- Bác kéo cho em cái ổ cắm, em cho con mô tơ nó chạy
- Đây bác.... thằng bê tráp xum xoe ...


Bùm bùm bùm, lửa bắn tung tóe.... 

- Quá tải rồi, dây nhỏ quá, bác kéo sợi nào to to tí ...

Thằng bê tráp lủi thủi đi kéo cái ổ cắm khác. Lạ thật, con mô tơ một pha của vi sư huynh bé như cái kẹo mút dở, chắc chỉ 0,75kw là cùng, ổ cắm này dây 4 hay 6 gì đấy, sao mà quá tải được nhỉ ? Chắc tại mô tơ của sư huynh nhỏ nhưng có võ rùi. Lợi hại thật. Lần này nó kéo ra cái ổ cắm có sợi dây điện to tướng..... hy vọng là không quá tải.

Sợi dây chịu được thật các bác ạ, dưng mà con mô tơ nó chạy như lên đồng, không ổn tí nào.

Hai vị sư huynh pờ rồ loay hoay quanh con mô tơ

- Chắc hỏng tụ rồi, tháo ra xem nào
- Con tụ này hỏng chắc, thay thôi
- Hôm qua em vẫn chạy bình thường mà.
.....


Thằng bê tráp dựa cột đứng xem hai sư huynh bắt bệnh, kinh thật, các vị này giỏi chắc phải ngang hàng thánh thần .... 

- Tụ này là tụ ngâm hay tụ kích ?
- ....
- Bên trong phải có con tụ nữa chứ ! Mở ra xem nào ...

10 phút sau


- Bác ơi em nhờ bác tí
- Vâng, bác cần gì ạ ? trà hay cà phê ? có dùng đá không ạ ?
- Không, bác vả cho em một cái vào mặt đi
- ????
- Con này chạy điện 110, em lại đi đấu vào điện 220, ngu quá bác ạ.
- Ở nhà bác vẫn chạy cơ mà
- Vâng, đúng rồi, tại em quên mất.

Ui mẹ ui, trình điện của các vị sư huynh này đúng là cao thâm không tưởng, 

Haizz.... dân pờ rồ nó vậy đấy các cụ ạ

----------

Gamo, minhhuyvt, ngocanhld2802, thuhanoi

----------


## Tuấn

- A lô a lô a lô sếp ơi
- Vâng, em đây.
- Mấy miếng sắt sếp cần em xách ra ngoài cho người ta phay luôn nhá ?
- Bác bị làm sao thế ? Máy mình dựng lên, không dùng lại mang ra ngoài phay, tốn tiền ....
- Ờ ờ ờ..... dưng mà em xuất G code mãi chưa được, đếch thấy gốc phôi ở đâu cả.
- Haizzz... thôi để cuối tuần sau em xuống, em lập trình cho, 5 phút là xongg...

Mấy hôm sau:

- Cuối tuần em xuống chỗ bác nhá ?
- Xuống làm gì ?
- Lập trình phay mấy miếng sắt ấy.
- Ông bị làm sao thế ? cuối tuần tôi đi uống bia với các cụ trong Đà nẽng roài, mà mastercam tôi có, phay có mấy miếng sắt sao phải cần ông lập trình ?
- Ờ.. ờ ... ờ... thế.... bác phay được rồi à ?
- Chuyện, em dân pờ rồ mà sếp.

----------

Gamo, ngocanhld2802, thuhanoi

----------


## elenercom

Biết Tuốt mới lên sếp của đại lão hòa thượng à? Chẳng thấy khao gì anh em cả?

----------


## thuhanoi

> - A lô a lô a lô sếp ơi
> - Vâng, em đây.
> - Mấy miếng sắt sếp cần em xách ra ngoài cho người ta phay luôn nhá ?
> - Bác bị làm sao thế ? Máy mình dựng lên, không dùng lại mang ra ngoài phay, tốn tiền ....
> - Ờ ờ ờ..... dưng mà em xuất G code mãi chưa được, đếch thấy gốc phôi ở đâu cả.
> - Haizzz... thôi để cuối tuần sau em xuống, em lập trình cho, 5 phút là xongg...
> 
> Mấy hôm sau:
> 
> ...


Mới đi Đà Nẽng vài hôm mà chém được phết nhẩy  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Mới bia bọt vài giờ với sư phụ mà học lóm được chút ít rồi  :Big Grin:  
Vui tươi cho nó trẻ cau có chi cho nó mau già  :Big Grin: 
Số là nhân đọc cái bài trên của trên của bác sư phụ Tuấn nhớ ra câu chuyện từ thời trẻ trâu:
Có một ông xóm trên hớt hải chạy tới ra vẻ khẩn trương hay khẩn gì gì đó hỏi mình rằng 
-Ê cu có thấy con bò của chú nó chạy qua đây không?
-(Hơi lắc đầu và hỏi) Trước khi mất hắn có còn không
-(Hơi vội nên chú ấy tuôn luôn) Còn còn còn và chạy đi mất dạng

Sau lần đó thừa thắng xông lên áp dụng triệt để  :Big Grin: 
Ông khách mua máy hỏi:
- Máy có bảo hành bảo tỏi gì không? (Ở trong này bảo hành hiểu theo nghĩa là sửa miễn phí ấy)
- Ồ, chi chứ bảo hành thì vô tư đi đến trước khi hư (hỏng) 1 giờ nhé
Mấy năm sau, máy hư ông ấy đem tới:
- Máy hư rồi, bảo hành cho anh nhé
- Ô, đã biểu (bảo) rồi mà trước khi hư 1 giờ mà chừ hư rồi đem tới làm chi nữa
- ???!!! , ừ hỉ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## son_heinz

Sáng lang thang web đọc cái này thấy vui vui, up vào đây ae cùng đọc

----------

Gamo, inbox.tranthanhhai, Ryan, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Sáng nay đưa vợ đi làm, tranh thủ vào quán làm ly cà phê trên đường Lý Thường Kẹt cho tỉnh táo thì gặp cô gái này đang cho con bú! 

Cháu nó không chịu bú mà cứ ưỡn người lên và khóc, cô ấy chỉ vào em mà doạ đứa bé mấy lần: Con mà không bú mẹ cho chú này bú hết bây giờ!

Đang định ghé qua nhà Nam ròm, nghe thấy vậy em đành nán lại. Đợi gần 1 tiếng, hai mẹ con vẫn đánh vật với nhau, cháu bé vẫn mải chơi ko bú, em suốt ruột quá đành đánh liều hỏi: 
"Hay là em hỏi lại cháu xem cháu nó có ý định bú không để anh còn về nữa!?"

Haizzz, bọn trẻ con thật là phức tạp! —  :Confused:

----------

biết tuốt, duonghoang, GORLAK, hoahong102, ppgas, quangroom, Tuấn, vusvus

----------


## ducduy9104

> Sáng nay đưa vợ đi làm, tranh thủ vào quán làm ly cà phê cho tỉnh táo thì gặp cô gái này đang cho con bú! 
> 
> Cháu nó không chịu bú mà cứ ưỡn người lên và khóc, cô ấy chỉ vào em mà doạ đứa bé mấy lần: Con mà không bú mẹ cho chú này bú hết bây giờ!
> 
> Đang định ghé qua nhà Nam ròm, nghe thấy vậy em đành nán lại. Đợi gần 1 tiếng, hai mẹ con vẫn đánh vật với nhau, cháu bé vẫn mải chơi ko bú, em suốt ruột quá đành đánh liều hỏi: 
> "Hay là em hỏi lại cháu xem cháu nó có ý định bú không để anh còn về nữa!?"
> 
> Haizzz, bọn trẻ con thật là phức tạp! — 
> Đính kèm 21484


Chú này phải gọi thằng nhỏ là anh vì có khí thằng nhỏ nó bỏ bú trước  :Big Grin:

----------

Himd

----------


## Nam CNC

lấy hình nhớ nói là mang tính chất minh họa nha chú Gamo , hình như cô em trong hình khá nổi tiếng , Ốc Thanh Vân thì phải , cô ấy kiện chú xạo là ốm đòn đấy hehehe.

----------

Himd

----------


## GORLAK

Đệt... bác Gamo bựa quá nhe 😁😁😁😁😁

----------

Himd

----------


## emptyhb

A/e cncpro đã có ai như này chưa???


Sáng Chủ Nhật vừa quát cho con vợ mấy câu: 
Cô ngồi yên đấy lấy điện thoại mà nghịch để tôi đi chợ mua đồ ăn sáng về cho cả nhà. Vợ mình im re ngồi nghịch điện thoại không dám cãi nửa lời. 
Vừa ăn sáng xong chưa kịp tiêu lại bị mình quát thêm: ăn xong biến lên nhà để tôi còn rửa bát đũa, thế là lại ngoan ngoãn đi lên nhà ngồi, vẫn không ngồi yên được với tôi, sẵn cơn bực mình làm cốc nước cam lên bắt uống hết rồi quát lớn: cả ngày nay ngồi yên đó đọc báo cấm đc làm gì. Nghe chưa. Vợ bẽn lẽn chỉ dám ngật đầu VÂNG một câu.
Còn nhớ tuần trc chỉ vì tội không gọi tôi dậy sớm đi chợ tôi đuổi thẳng cổ ra khỏi nhà, bắt vào siêu thị mua sắm cả buổi mới cho về, ở nhà tôi dọn hết chả phần cho việc gì, biết là tức mình lắm nhưng không dám cãi 1 câu.
Đấy. Nói để các ae đừng có mà sợ vợ, mình là đàn ông cơ mà, là chủ cái gđ này, nói gì nó chả phải nghe theo.

----------

CKD, Gamo, Himd, Ryan

----------


## Ryan

Không tính log-in, nhưng cũng phải làm để cám ơn anh emptyhb đã nói dùm nổi lòng nhiều ông chủ.

----------

Himd

----------


## katerman

Các bác nên cẩn thận
Số là hôm trước em đang đi trong bãi Q8 thì có 1 ông mặc áo nhợt nhợt tiến lại gần em và rút ra cái kéo...
Theo phản xạ em ra cái búa, chứ em ra cái bao là tiêu em rồi. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Nguồn: copy trên fb.

----------

Himd

----------


## biết tuốt

Có 1 cô giái dẫn đứa trẻ nhỏ đi chơi, đang đi thì thấy 2 con chó đang " kéo co"  đứa bé mới hỏi cô ơi 2 con chó đang làm gì thế, cô gâi khó nói đành nói đại nó đang cãi nhau 
Chợt có thằng cha nọ đi qua nghe thấy ,hắn le te chay lại định giải thích cho thằng bé 
Cô gái bực quá kéo thằng bé đi ,tay kia chạy theo hét to cô định " CÃI NHAU " với tôi à

----------

Gamo, Himd

----------


## Tuấn

Chuyện này không vui nhưng mà cũng ... vui vui ạ:

Đường Hồ chí minh, vốn dĩ đã vắng teo, lại còn đường nhánh của nó nữa lại càng vắng.

Đường thì cong queo, uốn éo dốc thôi rồi mà tốc độ cho phép 80k/h. Chả mấy khi đạp ga mà không lo bị bắn. Thế là em đạp, cảm giác sướng cực, khác quái gì đi tàu lượn, xe tải lại còn chở nặng nặng nữa, xuống dốc ôm cua phê như con tê tê ...  :Smile: 

Uỵch, chết toi, sao vô lăng nặng thế này, ui mẹ ui... phanh nó cũng éo ăn là sao ??? chết em rồi. Mắm môi mắm lợi bẻ lái, nghiến răng nghiến lợi đạp phanh. May mà đường vắng, em dừng lại được rồi. May quá, mình đúng ở hiền gặp lành.

Dây cu roa đầu máy bị tuột rồi, ngó nghiêng tẹo, hỏng bố nó cái vòng bi tì dây cu roa rồi.....

Thôi, thế là xong, 4h chiều roài, đêm nay .... chắc đứng đây mà ngáp quá....

Cả lũ ngả ngốn dưới bóng cây.... ngáp....

Một cái xe máy chạy qua : Gần đây có chỗ nào sửa xe không anh ? Có, trên kia một đoạn. Cho em đi nhờ với nhá ? Ừ, lên đây.

Lúc sau, anh thợ từ gara đi xuống, xem... loay hoay tháo cái vòng bi hỏng ra. Bố khỉ, cái máy vẫn nóng quá, khó tháo kinh hồn.

Roài, để em về xem có vòng bi loại này không, không có thì để em lên thị trấn mua nhé ? Vâng, bác cố gắng giúp bọn em nhá.

Gần 6h anh thợ mới quay lại, cả bọn mừng húm. 

Loay hoay lắp xong, chạy thử.... ngon rồi.

Cho em gửi bác tiền với. Cả vòng bi lần công 200 anh ạ. Thị trấn cách đây hơn chục cây, em phải đi lên đấy mới mua được. Vâng, trời nóng quá, em gửi bác 300, anh em mời bác cốc nước.

Anh thợ nhìn em rưng rưng cảm động. 

Lên xe, mấy thằng giặc nhà em kháo nhau : người ở đây tốt thật, giữa rừng thế này, họ có bắt bí thì bao nhiêu mình cũng phải chịu.

Ừ, đúng đấy. Em lẩm bẩm. Người tốt trên đời này còn nhiều lắm

----------

haiquanckbn, Himd, ngocsut

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy cha ma quỷ tập trung gần hết ở 2 nơi thôi , hiểu rồi đó.

----------

Himd, ngocsut

----------


## Tuấn

- Bác biết dùng master cam không ?
- Không, em không biết
- Khó quá bác ạ, mấy lão dạy em hôm trước, hôm sau em quên tiệt. Đầu em chắc có vấn đề, hay em bị nhũn não rồi cũng nên.
- Ui, may cho bác nhá, bác còn có não để mà nhũn, trong đầu em chả có tí não nào để mà nhũn mới đau.
- Haizzz.... dân pờ rồ nó thía đấy !!!

----------

Himd

----------


## Tuấn

Nhặt được cái này, up lên các cụ coi chơi nha  :Smile:

----------

elenercom, Gamo, Himd

----------


## Tuấn

Cái này hay quá, để em in ra, mang về đưa vợ xem  :Smile: 

Để chống bạo lực gia đình, các bà vợ có thể sẽ bị phạt 500.000 đồng nếu giữ hết lương chồng

Hiện tượng vợ giữ hết tiền lương của chồng khá phổ biến trong nhiều gia đình hiện nay. Thường những người vợ sẽ giữ hết lương chồng và chỉ chừa lại chừng 2 - 3 triệu đồng/tháng để ăn trưa, xăng xe, quan hệ bạn bè…

Những việc tưởng như thông thường này lại đang vi phạm quy định của pháp luật theo Khoản 1 Điều 56 của Nghị định 167/2013/NĐ-CP quy định xử phạt vi phạm hành chính trong lĩnh vực an ninh, trật tự, an toàn xã hội; phòng, chống tệ nạn xã hội; phòng và chữa cháy; phòng, chống bạo lực gia đình.

Theo đó, việc kiểm soát chặt tiền của chồng khiến chồng không đủ tiền trang trải những chi tiêu thiết yếu bị quy vào hành vi “không cho thành viên gia đình sử dụng tài sản chung vào mục đích chính đáng”.

Với “tội” này, theo quy định, người vợ sẽ bị phạt hành chính từ 300.000 đồng đến 500.000 đồng.

nguồn : http://cafebiz.vn/de-chong-bao-luc-g...1316165078.chn

----------

Himd

----------


## minhhung999

chà chà.... vụ này hơi căng ah
mấy bả bị phạt 500k .... thì mình bị mất 500k,làm sao mà tố giác đây ta
ca này khó nè.........

----------

Himd

----------


## Tuấn

- Hôm nay các bác chạy thử cái máy hàn Cờ nờ cờ thế nào rồi ?

- Hừ, bác quê quá, gọi là Xi e nờ xi mới đúng bác nhá. Thử rồi, ngon cực. Cơ ổn, phần mềm Cam xuất code quá chuẩn, nhưng mà tắt máy mỏ hàn bị trôi, để em làm thêm 2 cái đối trọng, mấy cái trục A nữa cho nó mượt, 2 tuần nữa chác xong. 

- Ui bác ơi ông này đi dây điện như mứt í bác

- Mứt là mứt thế nào, hắn chả biết quái gì về điện cả bác ạ. Để em kể bác nghe, đầu tiên thử máy, hắn bảo con động cơ có ván đề. Vấn đề đếch gì đâu, em đấu dây bị tuột một đầu encoder thôi mà. Rồi tiếp hắn lại phán nguồn có vấn đề, nguồn em ngon mà, chả có vấn đề gì, chỉ là cái dây nguồn nó bị lỏng nên chập chờn thôi.

- Ông ấy bấm cốt, em kiểm tra tuột gần hết bác ạ.

- Gần hết là thế nào, có hơn chục sợi bị tuột thôi chứ đâu mà gần hết.

- Công nhận bác bấm cốt pờ rồ thật.

- Em mà bác, bác khen em có mà cả ngày, đây bác xem, em bấm dây vẫn có sợi không bị tuột đấy thôi. Dân pờ rồ mà bác  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Gamo, haiquanckbn, Himd, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Tuấn

Nhân có bài " Văn hóa mua hàng " em té nước theo tị về " văn hóa bán hàng" các bác đừng chém em nhá  :Smile: 

Ở đây em chỉ đề cập đến văn hóa bán hàng của một số bác, mà khi mua em gọi điện thoại thui ợ. Nick các bác ấy em cũng không để ý, và các bác í cũng  không biết cái thèng cha đang hỏi mua hàng của mềnh là cái thèng nào cả ợ.

  Chuyện thứ 1 :

- A lô, bác ơi cho em hỏi, em đọc trên 4R, hình như bác có cái hộp số to đùng nặng gần 50 ký hả bác ? 
- Vâng, con này đắt đấy bác ạ. Nó không có độ dơ ...
- Vâng, em có datasheet của nó đây rồi, cho em hỏi con này bao xiền hở bác ?
- X Y ... Z tiền bác ui.
- Cám ơn bác, để em xem lại chút xem lắp nó có hợp không roài em a lô lại bác nhé.
- Ok

1h sau:

- A lô, vâng em đây bác.
- Bác định mua cái hộp số ấy làm gì thế ? 
- Em có cái tay đòn dài dài, cũng nặng lắm, lâu lâu vài ngày em lại cần quay nó một góc 90 độ bác ạ.
- Bác thử miêu tả rõ hơn chút, em xem có cách gì hợp lý hơn không thì em tư vấn cho bác.
- Em định làm thế này ... thế này ... bác ạ.
- Thế thì chắc chắn là được rồi, nhưng mà bác mua cái hộp số này chi phí hơi cao.
- Không sao đâu bác, vào việc được thì vẫn ok mà.

2 tiếng sau :

- Vâng, em đây bác.
- Bác làm thế này... thế này cho em nhá. Đừng lấy cái hộp số ấy, Cái khớp ấy bác chế thế này... thế này này... không tốn tiền mà lại gọn nữa.
- Em hiểu rồi, cách của bác hay quá mà trước giờ em nghĩ mãi không ra. Thanks bác nhiều lắm.

Chiều hôm ấy, sang hôm sau và cả mấy hôm sau nữa.. vui thật là vui. Đỡ được một món tiền, tìm được cách làm hay đã vui rồi, nhưng gặp được một người bán hàng như thế này còn vui hơn nhiều nữa ạ.

  Chuyện thứ 2:

- A lô, bác có cái hộp số dư lày không ạ ?
- Có, X Y.. Z xiền/ cái. Bác cần mấy cái ?
- Em cần 6 cái thui. Có fix không bác.
- Có, em fix còn thế này...

 Hôm sau em chyển xiền.

Hôm sau nữa :

- A lô, vâng em đây bác.
- Em đóng gói hàng, thấy hộp sô nó hơi bị chày bác ạ.
- Vâng, thì hộp số cũ mà, chạy được chứ bác.
- Chạy ngon, bác không lấy thì em gửi lại bác xiền.
- Chả sao đâu bác, chạy được là được, bác cứ gửi cho em.
- Vậy em bớt bác ngần này nữa...

Lại vui lần nữa. Lại phải rủ tên nào đấy đi uống bia thôi. Quái nhỉ, mình thì ba láp mà may mắn gặp nhiều người tốt với mình thế nhỉ  :Smile:

----------

haiquanckbn, Himd

----------


## CKD

Ống hói này hay mua hộp số của ai nhỉ? Nghe mùi quen quá.

----------

Himd

----------


## Gamo

chuyên gia buôn hộp số của 4R?

----------

Himd

----------


## Nam CNC

cái đầu b... của ông sếp nó có tóc , tóc phía trên rụng hết dính vào phía dưới hết rồi.

----------


## biết tuốt

em nhớ có câu truyện dân gian việt nam như thế này :
ở 1 làng nọ có 1 chị góa chồng , chị này lại tăng tịu với  1 ông lang , 1 ông đồ và 1 ông sư. Chị này có chửa làng bắt vạ ( tục ăn vạ của dân ta khá lâu đời và có truyền thống  :Cool:    ) và để món vạ được to làng nhất quyết truy ra bố đứa bé là ai, các cụ họp lại bàn tới bàn lui cuối cùng ra nghị quyết :" đợi đứa bé lớn lên hỏi nó sẽ rõ" . 
cuối cùng làng cũng đợi được đứa bé lên 3 tuổi ,mới hỏi nó:" lúc trong bụng mẹ mày thấy những ai hay ra vào , cứ mạnh dạn nói không sợ , các cụ đảm bảo cho mày"
thằng bé quả quyết :" lúc trong bụng mẹ con chỉ thấy mỗi .........   hay ra vào thôi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
em đố các bác cuối cùng  trong 3 ông lang, đồ , sư  ông nào bị bắt vạ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
p/s đây là chuyện dân gian không phải do em sáng tác , kể ra cho vui không có ý kích bác ai , nếu ai hiểu ra xin đừng tìm em bóp cổ hehe, tội nghiêp  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Chắc chắn cái  thằng có thấy đầu mà không thấy tóc!!!

----------


## Tuấn

Tuần trước, hai thằng lang thang xuống Nam định, xong việc chúng nó rủ nhau đi bãi xem máy. 

Gặp một bác khoảng ngoài 50, thằng ngồi cạnh đang phì phèo thuốc lá thò đầu ra hỏi :

- Anh ơi cho em hỏi đi đến chỗ ABC thì đi đường nào hả anh ?
- Thầy... bác kia đáp lại cực kỳ lễ phép... Thầy đi đến đèn đỏ, rẽ phải 6 km nữa ạ.
- Vâng, cái đèn ngay trước mặt hả bác ?
- Thầy đi qua cái cầu trước mặt là thấy ... thầy đến chùa XYZ làm lễ ạ ?
- Qua cái cầu ạ ? Em cám ơn.

Xe đi được một đoạn, hai thằng bò ra cười, đấy bác thấy không, mặt em trông cũng không đến nối nào người ta mới nhầm với mấy ông thày cúng, chứ cái mẹt bác mà hỏi đường á ....  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuấn

- Hô hô hô, hôm nay em cài được cả macro cho máy plasma đấy bác ui, chỉnh luôn được mấy cái số trên ấy nữa nhá. Bác thấy em pờ rồ không ?
- Ui, thế thì khiếp rồi. Thôi về đi không lại về muộn vợ nó oánh bỏ xừ bây giờ.
- Ờ ... ờ đợt tới em mở lớp huấn luyện cài đặt máy plasma xi e nờ xi, bác học không ? em bớt học phí cho bác ?
- Nói chung là em thấy bác cũng không đến nối dốt lắm ...
- Chuyện, em mà. Để tí nữa em lè lưỡi soi gương xem có đốm không cái.
- Đốm lưỡi ăn thua gì, bác có thấy em toàn đi dép lê không ? tại chân em có huyền đề, không đi giày được  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Ga con, Gamo, quocthanhheli, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tuấn

Chuyện này lão Gamo kể cho em, bi chừ em kể lại ạ :

Hơn chục năm trước, CKD làm sếp ở trạm biên phòng biên giới Việt nam - Cam pu chia. 

Ngày nào hắn cũng thấy một tên cao nhăng nhẳng, đạp cái xe đạp qua biên giới về VN, sau xe có cái bao to tướng.

Nhìn cái mẹt là biết buôn lậu òi :

- Ê, chở gì đấy cha nội ?
- Em .. em chở cát.
- Giỡi hoài, mở ra coi

Mở ra, toàn cát thật các cụ ạ.

Điên thật, đành phải để cho nó đi.

Ngày hôm sau cũng thế, đều như vắt chanh, kiểm tra ... vẫn toàn cát trong bao ...

Điên quá đi mất, thằng cha này buôn gì qua biên giới nhỉ ? Nhìn mặt không thấy ngu lắm, nó buôn gì nhỉ ? ....

Mấy năm sau, CKD tham gia chế cháo mấy cái máy CNC, trong một buổi ọp lai hắn gặp lại tên kia. Bèn lân la lại hỏi :

- Này, cụ tên gì vậy ? em hỏi thật, hồi trước cụ buôn lậu cái gì thế ? nói thật ra cho em biết với nào ...
- Hì, em là tên Nam, đi buôn nhiều qua Cam thì lấy cái nick Nam CPC, bi chừ chế máy em đổi lại thành Nam CNC, hồi trước em đi buôn xe đạp từ Cam về cụ ạ.

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

emptyhb, Gamo, vusvus

----------


## CKD

Tặng cho cụ cái lượt ngà từ CAM về nè

----------


## Gamo

Post gì mà thiếu hình, em đăng giùm cái tên CKD cùi mía nhe

----------

Tuấn

----------

